
Ask HN: How can I increase discoverability on my blog without it looking spammy? - jamieweb
Currently each article on my blog is a full-page &#x27;reader view&#x27; style document with only a basic site-wide header and footer.<p>There is nothing to draw visitors&#x27; attention to other articles on my site, which I imagine results in a high bounce rate for people who come from Google, etc.<p>I&#x27;ve tried having &#x27;Next Post&#x27; and &#x27;Previous Post&#x27; buttons at the bottom of each article but it looked far too spammy and forced in my opinion.<p>What other solutions could I be missing?
======
detaro
I personally actually really like the old-fashioned sidebar with a box or
multiple with "recent articles" and/or "popular articles", "articles from the
same category", ... as a reader

Prev/next or "3 similar posts" at the bottom IMHO is also totally fine. It's
_your_ content, on _your_ site, not some random external clickbait.

